# Does this setup work? Trying to save on triggers.



## ShootingStars (Nov 16, 2013)

I have an STE2 and a 430EXII. I plan to invest in more flashes...

I have STE2 on 5D3 hotshoe for low light focus.
A YongHuo R603C transmitter is taped/elastic banded above my STE2 but hooked to the 5D3 by a sync cable.
Another transmitter is hooked up to a 430EXII that is behind me.

I have 2 other 430EXII in front of me on flash stands, no transmitters. 

I hit the shutter button. Would all fire at the same time? This is all manual mode, of course. I am thinking the STE2 would fire the 2 430EXII in front of me, while the transmitter would fire behind me.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes they should all fire, but my experience is that cludges like this don't work very well, and nowadays there are so many third party options the ST-E2 really isn't the way to go, even for AF assist (if you are shooting in an enviroment that needs AF assist the cludge will bite you).

If you are in a room/studio type environment I have found the ST-E2 quite capable of firing lights behind me as the signal bounces around quite well.

Best advice, before you buy anything else work out what you need features nd head numbers, then look to all third party options working out what you can get for your current gear if it doesn't fit in with your new best idea.

This is a great place to start. http://flashhavoc.com/


----------



## ShootingStars (Nov 16, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes they should all fire, but my experience is that cludges like this don't work very well, and nowadays there are so many third party options the ST-E2 really isn't the way to go, even for AF assist (if you are shooting in an enviroment that needs AF assist the cludge will bite you).
> 
> If you are in a room/studio type environment I have found the ST-E2 quite capable of firing lights behind me as the signal bounces around quite well.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips. What I am working is an on location setup, usually outdoors though. I will do further research.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 16, 2013)

Outdoors the Canon IR/ST-E2 system is too easy to upset/misfire/no fire, I would not move forwards with that as an important component. Radio based triggering systems vastly outperform all optical triggering systems outside.

If an AF assist light is a key feature then the Yongnuo YN-622C-TX and 622 receivers look a good way to grow your 430 based starting kit. Obviously price is always a concern for this stuff but I would strongly caution against going the seemingly "cheap" route, really work out where you want to grow to and use that as a guide.

If an AF assist light is not, in the end analysis, critical, then a set of the Yongnuo RF-603 is a very highly specced cheap dumb tranciever. I own the earlier 602's and have never had an issue with them for simple manual triggering. 

Of course you could, as they are so cheap, combine your first idea (the ST-E2 AF assist) with the RF-603, they have a pass through, you need to check compatibility but you might be able to mount the ST-E2 on top of a hotshoe mounted RF-603 and then have a 603 for each flash, that way the reliable radio triggers will fire all your flashes, the ST-E2 covers your AF assist, all for very reasonable money. Golden.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Nov 17, 2013)

OP, is your common shooting situation outdoors in low light/darkness? You show up with lightstands and all but there is no AC, I take it? Just wondering what the 5D3 cannot focus on its own.


----------



## ShootingStars (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the tips privatebydesign. I will test it out.

And Jonathan, 5D3 focus in low light is dependent on lens. A 70-200 2.8 II will focus in low light much better than an 85 1.2. If you want reliable snap focus while shooting, a focus beam is a must. The pro of the 5D3 focus is focus accuracy, even on the side cross points.


----------

